# MD - Looking for players in Crofton, Bowie, Gambrills....



## kineticabstract (Aug 29, 2004)

My wife and I just moved to Crofton and are looking for a D&D group, or for other players looking for a group.  We've both been playing for 22 years on and off, and focus heavily on a good role-playing game vs. hack-n-slash.


----------



## Psion (Aug 30, 2004)

kineticabstract said:
			
		

> My wife and I just moved to Crofton and are looking for a D&D group, or for other players looking for a group.  We've both been playing for 22 years on and off, and focus heavily on a good role-playing game vs. hack-n-slash.




Greetings.

If you don't find a closer group, I am seeking players to add to my St. Mary's group, which has just lost a few members. It's about an hour south of the Bowie area.

Follow the link in my sig for more details.


----------



## Old One (Aug 30, 2004)

*Come to the Game Day!*

KA - 

Consider joining us at the MD-DC-VA Game Day on 10/2 at University of Maryland.  Lots of local players will be in attendance, including Psion above (waves at Psion).

Details in .sig below...

~ Old One


----------



## kineticabstract (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, Psion, we'll definitely keep you in mind if no one chimes in from the local area.

Old One - We'd love to make it out, but timing is against us... I'm on business travel during the first part of October.  Too bad - it looks like you're getting a good crowd together.


----------



## Quetzacouatl (Sep 7, 2004)

*Game*

I live in the Odenton area and am looking to start a once a month saturday or sunday game  3.5 DnD. I am of the old school as well and focus on RPing.

Let me know if you have any interest.


----------

